# what's an animal you WON'T shoot?



## utahgolf

I'm sure there are quite a few different types of animals but what's one that most don't usually pass on that you won't or don't shoot? I think foxes are cool and have seen them on golf courses most of my life growing up. I know they do some damage to things I like to hunt but when I've come across them I pass on them. Might sound crazy but I think they are cool. What about you guys? anything you pass on that others probably don't?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

Bigfoot! 

Cheddar


----------



## Trooper

I won't shoot dog-like creatures of any kind with a shotgun... even if those number 2's are burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## GaryFish

Dog
Horse
Mountain Goat
Bighorn Sheep
Songbirds

I know lots of guys dream about the sheep and goats - But I don't see any reason to ever shoot them. Stalk and photograph them? Sure. I just don't see a need to ever kill them for sport.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Down in Mesquite this past weekend talking with some ranchers about coyotes and quail hunting. They asked us to kill these domestic dogs that "illegals" had let roam and have gone wild. They said they are worse on the cattle than any coyote. I thought about it but didn't think I could pull the trigger on a domestic dog. Maybe if I caught them in the act.


----------



## 2full

Porcupines,
Use to see and shoot them all the time when we were growing up years ago.
Now we hardly ever see one. 
Kind of regret killing so many.......... 
Just see tons of skunks on the mountain now.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Anything illegal and there is a fair amount of African game that I don't have any interest in ever taking. Lions, Elephants, Giraffes come to mind.

I have passed on nice elk and deer though that have been within range with a tag in my pocket and watched them walk away. I have done it with bear several times. Has nothing to with their size. It all depends on the moment and sometimes I just "won't" shoot them.


----------



## Dunkem

I would have a problem taking a big beautiful buck or bull elk,just to magistic and for me to end ones life would not be worth the meat or horns.Maybe im getting older and a little soft,but so be it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Dunkem said:


> I would have a problem taking a big beautiful buck or bull elk,just to magistic and for me to end ones life would not be worth the meat or horns.Maybe im getting older and a little soft,but so be it.


I have passed more times than I can count. Makes perfect sense to me. I have spooked a ton of them with my Nikon though.


----------



## Cazador

I won't shoot Goldeneye, Cinnamon Teal, and Shovlers because of the Mercury advisory.


----------



## Kingfisher

I try not to kill anything unless I am going to eat it or its a 'problem'. jack rabbits, coyotes and feral cats have always been problems.


----------



## Critter

As long as they are legal and I have a tag I may shoot them and then I may not. When I was working on a ranch I took care of quite a few dogs that people dumped out in the country and they started after the stock, but if they were tame enough to catch I would dump them at the county pound. I have often thought about a horse after seeing their numbers out on the west desert and the damage that they are causing. They are also quite good eating. 

For African animals I would have to cross off elephant, giraffe, ostrich, and any of the monkeys. I am headed that way this spring and looking at the available shooting list I can't figure out why someone would want to shoot monkeys, even as cheap as they are to hunt.


----------



## Nambaster

Primates would be hard for me to shoot. Especially the ones that are wearing human clothing and doing funny little tricks. 

Besides our nearest relative species I think pretty much everything else would have to watch its back trail. I have shot:ants, flies, butterflies, grasshoppers, crickets, starlings, pigeons, mice, rats, muskrats, skunks, coyotes, foxes, raccoons, sheep, deer, elk, moose, pronghorn, domestic cows, badgers, squirrels, rabbits, prairie dogs, marmots, grouse, pheasant, ducks, bull frogs, carp, I am sure that there are many many other species that I am not remembering at the moment as well.


----------



## Azar

Mostly things that I'll likely never get a chance to shoot anyway.

Elephant, Rhino, Lion, Leopard, and primates.


----------



## El Casador

Bears in the US,and lions, elephants,and Rhinos like Azar said I would probably never get a chance to shoot African game anyway so its all good.


----------



## Packfish

Possibly shoot some elephants in the US more likely though to shoot some Donkeys


----------



## LostLouisianian

Skunk especially at point blank range


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Dunkem said:


> I would have a problem taking a big beautiful buck or bull elk,just to magistic and for me to end ones life would not be worth the meat or horns.Maybe im getting older and a little soft,but so be it.


I to feel this way at times. I couldn't shoot a buck I've watched over the years on a winter range . There's plenty of big bucks I watch come back year after year, and I just think if I was lucky enough to run upon them during hunting season I wouldn't be able to send an arrow or bullet there way, I'd rather see them roaming around for another year. It's odd, we're all hunters, but we all have our certain code of values, some wouldn't care, but killing isn't the only reason I love these animals, most the time there just as fun to see. I also don't really like killing does, and I've learned not to kill a cow or spike more than 100 yards from the road, it's just not worth it.


----------



## HeberHunter

I am kind of in the same boat that I won't kill anything that I don't plan on eating. So, I typically stick to deer and elk. My brother has hunted grouse and they taste good so I'd shoot them too. I'm not against horse or cattle either as long as they are to be consumed. Little do people know that Europeans, Japanese, Tongans, and others frequently eat horse. Now, I am not saying shoot someones pet but if they need to get rid of some wild horses causing damage or someone has too many that they can't feed I'd rather see them eaten than starving and abused. As for animals that I won't shoot, that'd be a giraffe. They stick out like a sore thumb and there really is no fair chase involved in the hunting of a giraffe. Don't get me wrong, the mounts look epic but I just couldn't see myself shooting one. It'd be more like shooting a caged animal.


----------



## Iron Bear

Elephants whales and dolphins. 

Never wanted to shoot a zebra but I guess I would. I wouldn't feel good about shooting a horse or dog.


----------



## sawsman

Panda Bear.anda:

Seriously though, I agree with some of the others. I have no desire to shoot an elephant, giraffe or a zebra. 

I killed a robin with a rock when I was seven. I still feel bad about that one. Gotta agree about the songbirds too.

Baboons, I dont like baboons. I'd probably shoot one of those if someone would eat it.


----------



## 2full

WyoGoob would prob have a way to make excellent baboon.........


----------



## wyogoob

I won't shoot badgers or porcupines.

After I get my once-in-a-lifetime Rocky Mountain Sheep I won't shoot them anymore. 

.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

Badgers and porcupines. Won't do it


----------



## longbow

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Badgers and porcupines. Won't do it


Same here. I look back at the badgers and porcupines I killed when I was younger and think "why the hell did I ever do that"?

There are some things I just want one of. One cougar and then I'm done. One goat and I'm done. One more wolf and I'm done. One Pika and I'm done. (just kidding about the Pika)


----------



## Catherder

I guess since I'll only shoot what I'll put on the dinner table, the list of what I will shoot is a whole lot shorter than what I won't shoot. (I don't have Goobs extensive repertoire of exotic recipes for everything that moves, or the stomach to try it ;-)) 

I will echo what others have said that I feel bad for the potguts, jackrabbits and tweety birds (except the starlings) I sent to the great beyond in my youth when hanging out with my ******* buddies. Fortunately, I was never a good enough shot to get too many.

Oh, and back in the day when I hunted waterfowl, I'd never shoot a merganser. Yuck. Shovelers were a close second.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Lawn Darts


----------



## Bax*

It needs to be legal for me first off. I need to be licensed or have a tag to hunt whatever the specific animal is.

Personal preference is that if the animal is rare / has limited numbers (African game included), I am less inclined to want to hunt it. Mountain goats, moose, sheep, sage grouse, etc don't really appeal to me to hunt. Not because I am morally opposed to hunting them, but because I so rarely see them that I enjoy just seeing them more than shooting at them. But I am not going to judge the guy who does have a tag for these less common game animals either.

My biggest "no shoot" moments have to be when I consider a shot to be unethical. This is especially poignant to me over decoys. Those days when a duck sneaks into my spread and lands drive me nuts. I won't water swat a bird. So you end up waiting for more birds to come in while a duck swims around in your spread (talk about maddening when its a slow day!).

Rabbit hunting is a personal ethics issue for me. This is probably my favorite hunt, and I have shot more rabbits than I can ever count. As a teenager I tired of shooting them with a shotgun. It just wasn't a challenge and didn't give the rabbit much of a "sporting chance." So I moved over to hunting only with a rimfire. I feel that I have to be on top of my game to shoot a rabbit on the run with a rimfire and that it gives the hunt a new dimension of challenge that I find to be very enjoyable.

Just my $0.02


----------



## utahgolf

Interesting replies..... I also don't think I could ever be a trapper, I feel bad for those animals suffering in a trap. As a hunter a quick kill is what we strive for. I know trapping is a useful tool and I don't judge anyone's choice, but seeing pics of animals in a trap cold and scared just makes me feel bad. I am turning into a softy now that I am getting older. I know I won't shoot jacks anymore either.


----------



## Dunkem

+1 on the trapping.Gawd Im getting soft. Years ago I would have taken almost anything,funny how we age and notice the beauty that is around us ,and not take it for granted.hoto:Still love to hunt those birds though:mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I used to trap when I was younger. It turns my stomach now. Nothing at all against those that do.

There was a point made on an earlier post about eating what you shoot. That is basically me. While I shoot yotes, ***** and will take out a feral cat when given the chance it is nothing that I particularly enjoy.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I used to trap when I was younger. It turns my stomach now. Nothing at all against those that do.
> 
> There was a point made on an earlier post about eating what you shoot. That is basically me. While I shoot yotes, ***** and will take out a feral cat when given the chance it is nothing that I particularly enjoy.


You should try eating *****. I've eaten them several times in Louisiana growing up and they're very good eating. Somewhat similar in texture to a rabbit but with a slightly more "gamey" taste. However if you soak them first they're mild.


----------



## middlefork

I can't think of one that I wouldn't shoot under the right circumstance. That being said there are very few I actively hunt with the intent of shooting.

I'm pretty sure they all taste like chicken anyway ;-)


----------



## brookieguy1

Wouldn't shoot a mountain lion. Don't really like cats, but I don't see much sport in that "cat in a tree" thing. Never could understand those guys with their hounds.(Sorry):sad:
Wouldn't shoot any bird of prey either, even if it were legal.
But I would shoot a wolf, and I love dogs!


----------



## Brookie

Porcupines taste like pork, I would like to try one again if I find one.


----------



## OKEE

I could not shoot a horse of course. I know some time a go there was a discussion on hunting or shooting the wild horses to control the population. I would have a tuff time pulling the trigger on a horse.


----------



## LostLouisianian

OKEE said:


> I could not shoot a horse of course. I know some time a go there was a discussion on hunting or shooting the wild horses to control the population. I would have a tuff time pulling the trigger on a horse.


Horse meat is quite common table fare in Europe and South America


----------



## 3arabians

A lady at my work from south America was eating horse for lunch one day. Knowing i am a horseman she thought it would be fun to tease me and ask if i wanted a bite. I of course declined but she continued to hassle me until i agreed to just take a sniff. It smells just like beef. The thought in my head that it was horse however caused an instant gag reflex for me which gave her a nice chuckle. I also could not pull the trigger on a horse.


----------



## DallanC

The topic is "shoot" not hunt. If the situation warranted it; say in defense of a family member, there is nothing on the planet I wouldn't pull the trigger on.

If we are talking hunting, I domestically have no interest in Porcupines, Badgers, Ducks... I'd love to hunt Africa, but have no interest in zebra, giraffe, cape buffalo lion etc.


----------



## spacinout

It's interesting to me how many guys on here say they couldn't shoot a horse. I guess I've never had any relationship with horses. Growing up my diary farmer Grandpa and uncles always called them "hay burners". Interestingly enough my Grandpa couldn't put down an injured cow in his later days of farming. I guess you can get to a point with an animal that you could never do it harm.


----------



## fishreaper

I can kill just about anything if necessary. But if we're talking about creatures that if I just ran into it in the mountains, I'd say any of the cool small furry creatures are off the list, besides raccoons or rabbits. I wouldn't kill an ermine or any of the various water weasle like creatures. I wouldn't kill a Marten or a porcupine or a badger. The only thing that I'd kill without a tag would be the aforementioned ***** or bunnies is a skunk or a 
coyote. If you gave me a tag or the task to thin down horses, I may not especially like it, but I would just have to turn down my morality meter and have a day. I would like to try eating them.


----------



## Catherder

LostLouisianian said:


> Horse meat is quite common table fare in Europe and South America


I used to eat it all the time when I lived in Belgium. It has good flavor, similar to beef, but is a bit tough. My favorite was chunk meat in a thick, savory gravy, dumped over thick cut fries. |-O-|


----------



## longbow

Catherder said:


> I used to eat it all the time when I lived in Belgium. It has good flavor, similar to beef, but is a bit tough. My favorite was chunk meat in a thick, savory gravy, dumped over thick cut fries. |-O-|


I hate to say it but I also like horse meat. If they gave out West desert feral horse tags I'd be tempted to go out and thunderdick one just for the meat. EeeeGads! Did I just say that?


----------



## 2full

We used to get paid by the farmers and ranchers to "take out" the famous Southern Utah prairie dogs in the early '70's, before they were protected. They ruin a lot of fields and pastures. 
I guess I can't shoot them anymore..............


----------



## CPAjeff

Elephants, Giraffes, Rinos, and Lions; some people can pull the trigger and that's great for them, but I couldn't.


----------



## Mavis13

My daughters filthy butt licking cat; but not for the lack of wanting to - just don't have the courage to break a little girls heart.


----------



## Mavis13

Catherder said:


> I used to eat it all the time when I lived in Belgium. It has good flavor, similar to beef, but is a bit tough. My favorite was chunk meat in a thick, savory gravy, dumped over thick cut fries. |-O-|


I too got introduced to it in France durring the mad cow scare of the late 90's; have to admit I thought it was very good, similar to Elk. I'd eat it again.


----------

